# Chuance



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Whatever ,happened to Chaunce ? Anybody know ? I,need to see that ,the crappie and bluegill are still out there .


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

He was on vacation... Got a bunch of slabs down at Kentucky Lake.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

He is around. Lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, i'm still here. Still hammerin the slabs. Thanks for posting that picture Adam. 4 two pounders in one day. I'll never forget that day.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am jealous buddy these 11 -14 in just don't stack up

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Slow day ,Chaunce ? Thanks for posting that pic. I, hope your not ignoring the bluegill, your going to give them a complex.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Headed down to Ky lake next week to do some gillin and shellcracker fishin. I hear they're catching some real nice ones right now. Still trying to beat my PB redear at 2lbs. Caught quite a few 11" bluegills a few years ago too. Hope to have a few good pics when i get back.
[ame]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/kylakeapril14-15008.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/kylake09.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0011-2.jpg[/ame]


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I would have the pic on the wall Chaunc!!!!


----------

